# What is growing on my German Blue Ram?



## fixmefixmyhead (Jan 2, 2015)

I am a new aquarium owner... My tank is established 7.4ph 0/0/25ppm. Its a 29g with 6 black skirt tetras, 1 rainbow shark and 3 german blue rams... I think 2 males and a female as the 2 quarter shaped GBR's have paired off. One of them, I think its a female, started growing some white fuzzballs on her fins, they are pretty strange looking. She's been like this about a week... and none of my other fish are showing any signs of it. Anyone know what this is, how to get rid of it, and should I be worried? She is acting and eating normally too... although she hangs out at the top of the tank near the filter a lot (maybe she likes the current?) anyways any help you can give a noob like me is much appreciated!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

It's a fungal infection frequently referred to as "cotton ball" or "cotton wool disease," usually a secondary infection stemming from an injury or other trauma.

Treatment consists of aquarium salts or medications like API Pimafix, and can be performed more efficiently and effectively in a separate hospital tank.


----------



## fixmefixmyhead (Jan 2, 2015)

he died this morning


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rams dwell near the substrate. A fish hanging out at the top of the tank is distressed, either by illness or aggression.

A good way to tell if there is a problem is when fish aren't exhibiting normal behavior: schooling fish off by itself, fish hiding or in staying in section of tank where it normally doesn't go, etc.


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

I had the same problem many times before. Its usually when You change something in the tank. I have lost couple of my rams some time ago when I moved all my ornaments and a few plants, than water become a little bit cloudy. That was enough to stress my fish, next few days they spent hanging out by the surface in the dark corner of the tank, and died there. I have learned that the only solution for that might be moving the fish to separate tank where she is on here own. Sometimes if You do it early it does work. But every fish is different, and different thinks may stress them.
Unfortunately Rams are very sensitive to ANY changes, sometimes they are so unnoticeable that You wouldnt even realise, but Your rams will.


----------

